# DLC verdammte DLC´s



## Hoaxwars (2. Dezember 2013)

*DLC verdammte DLC´s*

Hallo zusammen,

Da ich dieses Thema schon einmal in einen anderen Forum zur Diskussion gestellt habe, möchte ich auch hier gern eure Meinung dazu wissen.

Es geht, wie die Ueberschrift schon erklärt, um die verdammten DLC.

Ob Gelegenheitszocker, Vollzeitzocker oder Ichdarfnurzockenwennmeinefrauwegistzocker, geht es euch auch auf dem Senkel? Damals, also früher, so ein paar Jährchen, war es ja völlig normal. Man ging in Laden und sah die ganze bunte Bandbreite von Spielen, schön sortiert von A bis Z. Und seien wir ehrlich, meistens sind es die Bilder auf den Verpackungen die am besten waren und sind. Ja, da hast du recht, das gibt es ja immer noch, nur etwas abgespackt so kommt es einen vor.

Es war völlig normal das man mit der Wahl seiner freudigen Entscheidung in der Tasche nach Hause schlenderte. Man erfreute sich, sabberte, jubelte, war frustiert oder einfach geil. Hm.

Irgendwann später gab es vielleicht mal eine Fortsetzung, man freute sich. Oder auch nicht. Oder es gab eben eine Erweiterung, auch prima, besonders für Fälle wo man beim Spiel seiner Wahl das Gefühl hatte es fehle noch etwas.

Nun gibt es Spiele ja prima online zu kaufen. Gut, dann brauch man ja nicht mehr in den Laden und es ist irgendwie auch bequemer obwohl die Truller hinter der Kasse recht hübsch ist. Doch nun? DLC DLC DLC verdammte DLC´s. Und man sagt zu seiner imaginären Selbst nur "WTF!".

Also wo damals das Spiel noch nicht verstümmelt im Laden gab und später darauf eine Erweiterung und ganz später eine Silber, Gold oder Paltinversion erschien, werden Spiele jetzt immer mehr häppchenweise angeboten.

Z.B. Total War: sei es Rome 2, Griechiche Städte DLC, Nomaden DLC. Blutspritz DLC oder für TW Empire die ganzen Einheiten DLC .
Das gleiche für Victoria, EUIII, Crusader Kings 2, Mass Effect 3, Die Liste scheint endlos zu sein.

Zum Glück gibt es ja Modder, den Götter sei gedankt, würde ich meinen. Doch würde mich eure Meinung zu DLC´s intetressieren.

Totaler Mist? 

Hoch leben die DLC´s? 

DLC, häh heisst das nicht THC?


----------



## Hoaxwars (2. Dezember 2013)

Hier mal ein gutes Beispiel etwas detalierter. Es geht um Crusader KIngs 2

ein klasse Spiel für all jene die gerne subtile Strategie spielen. Doch, man könnte fast meinen und darum nehme ich dieses Spiel als Beispiel, dass dies Absicht ist. Nun natürlich wird es dies so sein, da es ja Kohle bringt wenn die ganzen Trottel ein haufen Kohle für DLC ausgeben selbst wenn es nur verdammte Musik ist oder es sich um ein DLC handelt wo man sich im nach hinein fragt wo der verdammte Unterschied ist wobei das Hauptspiel allein schon soviel kostet das man davon ausgeht man hat 100% und nicht nur einen billigen zerfetzten Fetzen.

Zum Spiel, mit der Normalversion lassen sich nur Christliche Länder spielen. Gut, man kann sagen es heisst ja auch Crusader Kings und nicht Dschihad Games, Niedermitdermonarchie Kings oder was auch auch immer. Doch als vielseitiger Spieler, sofern man nicht gerade ein christlich fundamentalistischer Zocker ist, will man auch Venedig spielen, bekanntlich eine Republik oder seiner Dynastie die sich noch im alten Glauben befindet zu Ruhm helfen möchte oder eben den Dshichad ausrufen.

Was folgte war eine ellenlange Reihe von DLC, von Portrais über Musik für jenes und dieses Kaff, Wappen DLC, Die Republik, Schwert des Islams , Old Gods und das erst vor kurzem veröffentliche Sons of Abraham.
Der Preis natürlich unterschiedlich. Die paar Futzelrepubliken für $9.99, also 2^^. so ein Wappen DLC um $1.99, sowie Einheiten DLC und Faceliftings. Old Gods glatte $14.99 nur damit man ein paar Jährechen früher starten kann, sowie Plündern, einige Flüsse befahrbar werden und natürlich Paganländer spielbar sind. Wobei die Nasen natürlich auch hier clever waren. da die Portraits sich optisch so gut wie kaum unterschieden und eine italienische Nase genauso aussah wie eine nordische Nase und eine Irische Nase wie eine Nase aus dem Taka Tuka Land. Also, dachte man sich für Olds Gods extra noch Norse Portraits aus, für eben nur $1.99.

Ich meine das ist in etwa so als biete man ein Paar Schuhe mit nur einen Schuh ohne Schnürsenkel und Sohle an. Alles andere erscheint später dann.


----------



## Worrel (2. Dezember 2013)

Mir geht dieses Zerstückeln auch auf den Senkel.
Nach dem hervorragenden _Batman Arkham Asylum_ wollte ich mir den Nachfolger zum Release holen (das mach ich sonst nur sehr sehr selten) - allerdings gab's dann den Robin DLC, den Catwoman DLC, den Nightwing DLC und noch einige andere exklusiv bei Gamestop, Amazon etc Vorbestellungen.

Damit war mein Interesse, das Spiel zum Release zu kaufen, dahin. Somit habe ich letztendlich nur 15 Euro Für_ B:AC_ bezahlt, da ich mit dem Kauf gewartet habe, bis das Spiel inklusive der wichtigsten DLCs  in diese Preisspanne gerutscht ist. Inzwischen wurde es durch den Wegfall von GfWL kostenlos auf die Version mit allen DLCs upgegraded.


Was sich die Publisher/Entwickler da zur Zeit leisten, ist teilweise wirklich schon skandalös.
Beispielsweise kostet ein _Call of Duty Ghosts_ auf Steam 59 Euro. Der dazugehörige Season Pass kostet 49 Euro und gilt für die nächsten 4 DLCs. Sprich: *Für das komplette Spiel darf man jetzt 108 Euro bezahlen!*

Und dann gibt's noch die _Digital Hardened Edition_, die mit ein paar Bonus Kinkerlitzchen ein *119 Euro *tiefes Loch ins Portemonnaie reisst ...

Nur mal als Vergleich: Meine letzten *elf *Spiele auf Steam haben *zusammen *100 Euro gekostet.


Auch vom spielerischen Inhalt her finde ich ein vollwertiges Addon wesentlich besser als ein DLC Häppchen, das schon wieder vorbei ist, kaum daß man in die Geschichte wieder eingetaucht ist. 
Komplexe Spannungsbögen oder gar Geschichten kann man in der kurzen DLC Spielzeit ja eh nicht aufbauen - da gibt's dann maximal einen Bossgegner in seiner "Festung", der einfach gerade mal da ist und das war's.


Von "Spiel das Spiel jetzt noch schneller durch" DLCs halte ich dann direkt mal gar nichts, weil a) sowas früher™ als Cheat oder zum Freischalten umsonst(!) enthalten war und b) Spiele dadurch für nicht DLC Besitzer konzeptionell in der Länge gestreckt werden, um einen Anreiz zum Kauf zu bieten.
Und a) gilt auch für sämtliche Skin und Kostüm DLCs.


Apropos "früher™" - da haben Entwickler nach Release noch kostenlos(!) zusätzlich weitere Karten und Spielmodi nachgeliefert - heute nahezu undenkbar.


----------



## MichaelG (2. Dezember 2013)

Ich sehe es differenziert. Wird ein Spiel zerstückelt um offensichtlich mit DLC Geld zu verdienen mag ich das überhaupt nicht. Auch nicht die berühmten F2P-Modelle, wo ich am Ende wenns auch jeweils nur Kleinbeträge pro Teil sind mehr bezahle für diese DLC als für ein Vollpreisspiel.

Bringt allerdings eine Spieleschmiede ein sinnvolles Addon heraus, was inhaltlich nicht offensichtlich aus dem Hauptspiel geklaut wurde und für das geforderte Geld entsprechenden Gegenwert bietet, hab ich nichts dagegen. Hier fallen mir als positives Beispiel die Addons zu Borderlands ein.

Was mich aber stört, daß Ubisoft z.B. zig Versionen eines AC-Spiels herausbringt und keine der Retail-Versionen alle Missionen enthält. Selbst nicht die teuerste Black Chest Edition von AC4. Und dabei verliert man auch fast den Überblick. Da gibts die Vanilla-Version (nackte Grundversion), die Special Edition, Bucaneer-Edition, Black Chest Edition, Digital Deluxe Edition, Gold-Edition, Skull-Edition.... Hab ich eine vergessen ? Da bekommt man ja einen Drehwurm.


----------



## McDrake (2. Dezember 2013)

Tja... diese DLCs.
die einzigen, welche ich mir zugelegt habe, waren jene von Mass Effet 2.
Muss aber zugeben, dass mir die Serie einfach extrem gut gefallen hat und die DLCs ihr Geld (meist) auch wert waren.

Inzwischen seh ich das auch ganz entspannt, denn:
Ich kauf kaum Games mehr am Release. Denn es gibt noch genug "alte" Games, welche ich schon immer mal haben wollte, aber eben gewartet habe.
Die sind inzwischen als GOTY erschienen, sind günstiger und beinhalten alle Addons


----------



## Peter Bathge (2. Dezember 2013)

Ich sehe das Ganze recht entspannt, denn die Sache ist doch nun mal die: 95% aller DLCs taugen nix. Daher ist es mir auch piepegal, ob sie vor Release aus dem Spiel entfernt werden - im Zweifelsfall ist das der Qualität des Spiels sogar zuträglich. Was mich nervt: Wenn einem die Entwickler auf penetrante Weise darauf hinweisen, dass an dieser Stelle etwas fehlt. Berühmt-berüchtigt ist in diesem Zusammenhang ja die Quest mit der Festung aus Dragon Age, wo man zwar mit dem entsprechenden NPC reden konnte, dann aber ein fetter Hinweis a la "Du musst erst den DLC kaufen, um diesen Auftrag anzunehmen!" kam. 

Es gibt übrigens auch sehr gute DLCs/Add-ons: Shogun 2: Rise of the Samurai, Mass Effect 2: Lair of the Shadow Broker, Dishonored:  Knife of Dunwall/Brigmore Witches, um nur drei zu nennen.


----------



## MichaelG (2. Dezember 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Auch vom spielerischen Inhalt her finde ich ein vollwertiges Addon wesentlich besser als ein DLC Häppchen, das schon wieder vorbei ist, kaum daß man in die Geschichte wieder eingetaucht ist.
> Komplexe Spannungsbögen oder gar Geschichten kann man in der kurzen DLC Spielzeit ja eh nicht aufbauen - da gibt's dann maximal einen Bossgegner in seiner "Festung", der einfach gerade mal da ist und das war's.
> 
> Apropos "früher™" - da haben Entwickler nach Release noch kostenlos(!) zusätzlich weitere Karten und Spielmodi nachgeliefert - heute nahezu undenkbar.



Wie gesagt es gibt auch DLC mit ansprechender Spieldauer. Ob man die nun Addon nennt oder DLC ist ja nur ein Begriff. Beispiel ist hier halt Borderlands.

Aber was den 2. Punkt betrifft mit "früher" hast Du vollkommen Recht. Da gabs auch noch liebevolle Handbücher statt Wischzettel, da gabs auch wenns ein Addon gab eine entsprechende Spieldauer.


----------



## Worrel (2. Dezember 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> ... 95% aller DLCs taugen nix. Daher ist es mir auch piepegal, ob sie vor Release aus dem Spiel entfernt werden - im Zweifelsfall ist das der Qualität des Spiels sogar zuträglich.


 Das ändert aber leider nix an dem Gefühl, daß man eben nicht _das ganze_ Produkt bekommt; daß einem etwas vorenthalten wird, das einem eigentlich zusteht.

Das ist in etwa so, als ob man für ein feines Essen im Restaurant bezahlt hätte, aber aus Platzmangel nur im Stehen essen darf und es gibt auch nur den Hauptgang - man soll aber trotzdem den Preis für das 4-gängige Menü bezahlen.


----------



## Hawkins (2. Dezember 2013)

Es gibt viele DLC die einfach nur Abzocke sind, zB DLC die nur Characterskins bieten, dann gibt es solche die die Story erweitern, zB in Mass Effect 2+3 oder Borderlands 2.

Alle 3 Games hab ich gerne gespielt und auch die Story DLC dazu waren allesamt gut bis sehr gut und ich hab es nicht bereut sie gekauft zu haben.

Früher gab es große Addons zu Games die 50% des Hauptspieles kosten, heute gibt es kleinere DLC für wenig Geld.
Ich persönlich hab damit kein Problem. Man wird ja auch nicht gezwungen den DLC zu kaufen.

Zum Thema Batman DLC: fast alle davon sind nur für Challenge maps und bieten keinerlei neue Story, ausser Harley Quinn. Diese DLC kann man sich getrost sparen.


TLDR: Story DLC: Gut, Skin DLC: schlecht


----------



## Enisra (2. Dezember 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das ändert aber leider nix an dem Gefühl, daß man eben nicht _das ganze_ Produkt bekommt; daß einem etwas vorenthalten wird, das einem eigentlich zusteht.
> 
> Das ist in etwa so, als ob man für ein feines Essen im Restaurant bezahlt hätte, aber aus Platzmangel nur im Stehen essen darf und es gibt auch nur den Hauptgang - man soll aber trotzdem den Preis für das 4-gängige Menü bezahlen.


 
naja, aber mal ehrlich, der Vergleich hinkt ziemlich, denn wenn man sich mal die ganzen Vorbesteller DLCs für die Länden sich genauer anschaut, dann bekommt man eher wenn man zum Kaffee am Ende nen zweiten Keks


----------



## Worrel (2. Dezember 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aber was den 2. Punkt betrifft mit "früher" hast Du vollkommen Recht. Da gabs auch noch liebevolle Handbücher statt Wischzettel, da gabs auch wenns ein Addon gab eine entsprechende Spieldauer.


 Oh ja, Handbücher - gerne erinnere ich mich an das _Starcraft _Handbuch, in dem soviel Hintergrund Geschichte vorhanden war, daß man alleine daraus noch eine Prequel Trilogie hätte machen können.

Von Stoff- und Tarotkarten oder Einheiten, die jeweils auf einer halben Seite inklusive der technischen Entwicklung ihrer Fähigkeiten beschrieben wurde, mal ganz abgesehen...


----------



## Worrel (2. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, aber mal ehrlich, der Vergleich hinkt ziemlich, denn wenn man sich mal die ganzen Vorbesteller DLCs für die Länden sich genauer anschaut, dann bekommt man eher wenn man zum Kaffee am Ende nen zweiten Keks


 Ich schrob extra: "_Das ändert aber leider nix an dem *Gefühl*..._" - wenn ich mir die _Batman: AC_ DLCs objektiv anschaue, komme ich zum selben Ergebnis: größtenteils nix Weltbewegendes - trotzdem ist es eben genau der Inhalt, den man sich früher freigespielt hätte. Der also umsonst dabei gewesen wäre.


----------



## McDrake (2. Dezember 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Es gibt übrigens auch sehr gute DLCs/Add-ons: Shogun 2: Rise of the Samurai, Mass Effect 2: Lair of the Shadow Broker, Dishonored:  Knife of Dunwall/Brigmore Witches, um nur drei zu nennen.


Und darum hat sichs ja schon gelohnt zu warten:
Dishonored - Game of the Year Edition 24€ bei Steam


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2013)

Das ist bei manchen Games in der Tat eine Frechheit, aber bei vielen Spielen muss man das auch so sehen: wegen des Internets und vor allem der guten Anbindung von Privatleuten an das Internet ist so was wie DLC einfach nur die logische Konsequenz. HÄTTEN die Hersteller schon vor 10 oder 20 Jahren die Möglichkeit gehabt, was den Vertrieb angeht derart unkompliziert dem Kunden neue Inhalte anzubieten, dann würde es schon "ewig" auch DLC geben. Richtige AddOns gab es früher halt auch, weil man erst eine gewisse Menge an neuem Spielinhalt zusammenkriegen musste, damit es sich überhaupt lohnt, das in die Läden zu bringen. Aber dieses "in die Läden bringen" fällt ja nun weg.

 Und wirklich "fertig" ist ein Spiel eben nie. Solange keiner sagt "stop! Hört auf zu arbeiten!", könnte man zu jedem Spiel alle Nase lang neue Mini-Contents, also DLC anbieten. 

 Die entscheidende Frage ist: wird ein Spiel absichtlich so ausgelegt, dass man es "zerstückelt", obwohl man es an sich auch als EIN fertiges Game anbieten könnte, oder ist es so, dass das Spiel fertig ist und die folgenden DLC wirklich "ehrlich" produzierte neue Dinge sind, die das Team entwickelt, weil das Spiel gut ankommt und man den Spielern - eben WEIL es technisch heutzutage kein Problem ist - stetig neue Ideen sofort anbieten kann anstatt erst nach zig Monaten ein AddOn auf den Markt zu bringen? 

 Und diese Frage ist von Spiel zu Spiel anders, und bei vielen Spielen sicher auch ne Mischung. zB zu Release  schon neue uniformen für nen Shooter, das ist natürlich in dem Sinne dann "Abzocke" DER Spieler, die auf so was wert legen und sich von den anderen Spielern abgrenzen wollen.


----------



## Vordack (2. Dezember 2013)

Da ich sie mir nicht kaufen muss und in keinster Weise dazu genötigt werde sie mir zu kaufen sind mir DLC herzlich egal, es sei denn sie werden als gut bewertet, dann kaufe ich sie gerne wenn ich das Spiel mag. Habe denke ich mal so 5-10 DLCs bis jetzt gekauft.

Ich finde es ne klasse Sache. Wenn ich ein Spiel wirklich mag kann ich mir da DLCs dazu kaufen die das Spielerlebniss verlängern, wenn ich das Spiel nicht mag... egal.


----------



## LordCrash (2. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe laut Steam scheinbar aktuell exakt *174 DLCs* alleine für meine Steamspiele (also Uplay und Origin noch nicht mal einberechnet). Folglich kann man sich denken, dass ich ein recht entspanntes Verhältnis zu DLCs habe....


----------



## Worrel (2. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich habe laut Steam scheinbar aktuell exakt *174 DLCs* alleine für meine Steamspiele (also Uplay und Origin noch nicht mal einberechnet). Folglich kann man sich denken, dass ich ein recht entspanntes Verhältnis zu DLCs habe....


 Wo sieht man das denn? Und werden da auch DLCs einberechnet wie die von Orcs must die, die gar nicht separat in der Spieleliste auftauchen?


----------



## LordCrash (2. Dezember 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wo sieht man das denn? Und werden da auch DLCs einberechnet wie die von Orcs must die, die gar nicht separat in der Spieleliste auftauchen?


 Ich hab da so ne Box/Schaukasten, die ich mit irgendeinem Steamlevel bekommen habe. Dort sind meine Spiele und DLCs usw aufgelistet. Soweit ich weiß, zählen da auch alle DLCs von GOTYs usw rein, bin mir aber nicht sicher....


----------



## MisterSmith (2. Dezember 2013)

Meine Meinung zu DLCs habe ich ja bereits vor längerer Zeit geschrieben und da hat sich auch rein gar nichts geändert.

Die erweiterten Runen für Dragon Age: Origins, da freut man sich zunächst, dass es diese gibt und bevor man überhaupt angefangen hat die Waffe so zu bestücken wie es einem zusagt, ist der DLC auch schon wieder vorbei. 

Und das "grandiose" ist, im "nächsten" DLC muss man wieder mit seiner alten Waffe beginnen, weil natürlich auf die Leute Rücksicht genommen werden muss, die den erstgenannten DLC ausgelassen haben.

Warum ich auch immer wieder dieses Beispiel erwähne, hat den Grund, weil mir beim Spielen von DA: O genau dieses gefehlt hatte und mich dann natürlich zuerst gefreut habe, dass es diese Erweiterung gibt.

Wenigstens habe ich für diese Farce keinen Cent extra bezahlt, da ich die SE gekauft habe und werde ich auch zukünftig niemals machen.


----------



## LordCrash (2. Dezember 2013)

McDrake schrieb:


> Und darum hat sichs ja schon gelohnt zu warten:
> Dishonored - Game of the Year Edition 24€ bei Steam


 Gabs bis gestern für 10€ bei Nuuvem... 

Aber trotzdem viel Spaß damit, ist ein gutes Spiel.


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin da ebenfalls recht entspannt. DLCs sind rein optional. Immer. Egal, wo. Und wenn ein DLC sich nicht zu kaufen lohnt oder ein Entwickler einen DLC nach dem anderen raus haut, dann wirds nicht gekauft oder ich warte auf eine GotY-Edition.


----------



## Worrel (2. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich hab da so ne Box/Schaukasten, die ich mit irgendeinem Steamlevel bekommen habe. Dort sind meine Spiele und DLCs usw aufgelistet. Soweit ich weiß, zählen da auch alle DLCs von GOTYs usw rein, bin mir aber nicht sicher....


Ach da ... oh, 120+ DLCs ... oO

Wobei man ja eben auch das entsprechende Preis-/Leistungs Verhältnis beachten muß: zB
_Magicka _DLC Pack: 21 DLCs für keine 7 Euro
_Sanctum _Map DLCs: 8 Maps für 2 Euro

und nicht wie bei anderen Spielen, 15 Euro für max 2 Stunden zusätzliche Spielinhalte.


----------



## Hoaxwars (3. Dezember 2013)

> Ich sehe das Ganze recht entspannt, denn die Sache ist doch nun mal die: 95% aller DLCs taugen nix. Daher ist es mir auch piepegal, ob sie vor Release aus dem Spiel entfernt werden - im Zweifelsfall ist das der Qualität des Spiels sogar zuträglich. Was mich nervt: Wenn einem die Entwickler auf penetrante Weise darauf hinweisen, dass an dieser Stelle etwas fehlt. Berühmt-berüchtigt ist in diesem Zusammenhang ja die Quest mit der Festung aus Dragon Age, wo man zwar mit dem entsprechenden NPC reden konnte, dann aber ein fetter Hinweis a la "Du musst erst den DLC kaufen, um diesen Auftrag anzunehmen!" kam.
> 
> Es gibt übrigens auch sehr gute DLCs/Add-ons: Shogun 2: Rise of the Samurai, Mass Effect 2: Lair of the Shadow Broker, Dishonored: Knife of Dunwall/Brigmore Witches, um nur drei zu nennen.​




Sicherlich trifft das auf einige Spiele zu und dein Dragon Age Beispiel im Grunde ein gutes ist, wo man absichtlich etwas weglässt um es einfach als DLC für extra Geld anzubieten. Das schmälert die Lust und Freude am spielen oder sagen wir es ist enttäuschend.      Sicher, man muss sie sie ja nicht kaufen, diese DLC, aber nicht bei jedem Spiel kann man auf anhieb erahnen das später DLC erscheinen nur weil die Entwickler mit Absicht das Spiel so entwickeln das eine gewisse Eingeschrenktheit exisitiert im Spiel und die eben erst dann aufgehoben wird wenn man das passende DLC dazu kauft. Besonders historisch angelegte Spiele sollten dem entsprechend und passend auch entwickelt werden und nicht erst durch den Kauf von DLC´s als das angeboten werden was es hätte als Basisspiel schon sein sollen.

Das erinnert mich etwas an den Free2play Spielen, gewisse Einschrenkung die aufgehoben wird wenn man bezahlt, wobei man dies bei Free2play Spielen nachvollziehen kann.

Bei TW Rome 2 war das mehr als offensichtlich, als vor Veröffentlichung klar war das die paar Staaten spielbar werden, das die Fraktionen DLC rausbringen.

Damit haben einige hier sicherlich recht das es sich daher kaum noch lohnt ein Spiel gleich nach Veröffentlichung zu kaufen.

"[05/01/11] *Wenig DLC für viel Geld* - Gegen Erweiterungen ist grundsätzlich nichts einzuwenden, sofern Qualität und Preis stimmen. Für kurze und langweilige Quests (Dragon Age: Witch Hunt) sowie dünne Map-Packs (COD: MW 2) wollen wir in Zukunft nicht mehr löhnen. "  PCGames  

Sollte es daher eine Regelung geben? Wann ein DLC auch ein DLC ist bzw. wieviel ein DLC an Inhalt anzubieten hat, muss und was man beim Basisspiel während der Entwicklung weglassen darf um den weggelassenen Inhalt als DLC anzubieten?








​


----------



## Worrel (3. Dezember 2013)

Hoaxwars schrieb:


> Sollte es daher eine Regelung geben? Wann ein DLC auch ein DLC ist bzw. wieviel ein DLC an Inhalt anzubieten hat, muss und was man beim Basisspiel während der Entwicklung weglassen darf um den weggelassenen Inhalt als DLC anzubieten?


 Wie willst du das bewerten/nachprüfen?

Ist eine Pferderüstung "mehr" als ein gutes Lederwams und Schwert?
oder ist ein episches Kopfteil schon das dreifache wert?
Ist ein zusätzliches Auto mehr wert als das epische Kopfteil?
Wenn es durch das zusätzliche Auto 20 Bonusmissionen gibt, ist dann ein ein DLC mit nur 20 Bonusmissionen, in denen man zwar dieses Auto fährt, aber im Nachhinein nicht behalten darf, gleich viel wert?
Was ist mehr wert? eine 15 minuten Bonus Mission oder ein epischer Gegenstand, der einem das Spiel ein wenig erleichtert?

Sprich:
a) Eine Grenze ist nicht festlegbar, da DLCs zu unterschiedliche und daher unvergleichbare Inhalte liefern
b) die Produzenten werden sich bei einer Einführung welcher Regelung auch immer schon ihre Schlupfwinkel suchen
c) wie will man nachweisen, daß Firma X mit DLC Y nicht erst bei der Goldmeldung begonnen hat?
d) Ist es wirklich _generell _schlimm, wenn man von vorneherein schon DLCs einplant? Schließlich _kann _DLC ja auch eine zusätzliche, weitere Geschichte erzählen, die _nicht _aus der Hauptgeschichte raus geschnitten wurde.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Dezember 2013)

Es wäre vielleicht sinnvoll den Begriff Addon wieder einzuführen als zusätzliche Bezeichnung für DLC mit einem gewissen Spielewert/Spieledauer: D.h. kommt ein DLC mit einer neuen Storyline oder ein umfangreicher MP-Zusatz = Addon. Gibts "nur" ein neues Schwert oder eine neue Rüstung = DLC. Aber die Trennung ist leider oft fließend und schlecht zuordenbar. Beispiel: 2 neue Maps für BF3 oder COD Addon oder DLC?


----------



## Worrel (3. Dezember 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Es wäre vielleicht sinnvoll den Begriff Addon wieder einzuführen als zusätzliche Bezeichnung für DLC mit einem gewissen Spielewert/Spieledauer: D.h. kommt ein DLC mit einer neuen Storyline oder ein umfangreicher MP-Zusatz = Addon. Gibts "nur" ein neues Schwert oder eine neue Rüstung = DLC. Aber die Trennung ist leider oft fließend und schlecht zuordenbar. Beispiel: 2 neue Maps für BF3 oder COD Addon oder DLC?


 Das ist genauso, als ob du fordern würdest, daß die Läden ihre Waren nach Kundenwünschen sortieren sollen: Wenn die das eben *nicht *machen, müssen die Kunden viel mehr durch die Gegend laufen und sehen viel mehr von dem Angebot. Unter anderem eben auch Sachen, die sie normalerweise nicht suchen würden. Bei dem einen oder anderen Kunden macht es dann "klick" und damit hat sich die UNsortierung gelohnt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Dezember 2013)

Letztendlich kommt es auf das "wie", den Umfang und den Preis an. Wenn es nur so kleinteiliges Zeug ist, welches man früher freispielen konnte oder einzelne kleine Spielmodi, die verkauft werden, oder man das Gefühl hat, dass da was absichtlich aus dem Hauptspiel rausgeschnitten wurde, dann find' ich das als Frechheit.
Wenn sie aber wirkliche Addon-Qualität haben, wenn der Umfang stimmt und der Preis wirklich fair ist, dann hab ich nichts dagegen. Gute DLCs waren z.B. die GTA4 Episoden. 
Achja und trotz DLCs sollten Spiele auch weiterhin modbar sein und Hersteller sollten nicht versuchen, dies auch noch zu verhindern, nur um ihre DLCs verkaufen zu können.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Dezember 2013)

Ich meinte nicht die Händler sondern daß die Presse diese Einsortierung vornehmen sollte. Wenn man einen DLC testet, den man als Addon bezeichnen könnte, dies auch tun. Und ich weiß: Es gibt fließende Übergänge. Das wäre halt nur meine Idealvorstellung.


----------



## LordCrash (3. Dezember 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich meinte nicht die Händler sondern daß die Presse diese Einsortierung vornehmen sollte. Wenn man einen DLC testet, den man als Addon bezeichnen könnte, dies auch tun. Und ich weiß: Es gibt fließende Übergänge. Das wäre halt nur meine Idealvorstellung.


 Ein DLC (DownLoadable Content) heißt eigentlich deshalb so, weil er eben nur digital verfügbar ist (ausgenommen Spezialeditionen und GOTYs). Diese Bezeichnung sagt gar nichts über die Größe aus. Es kann sich dabei um neue Storyinhalte oder nur eine neue Waffe handeln. Das muss man eben von Fall zu Fall unterscheiden. 

Ein Add-On (bzw. Expansion im englischen Sprachraum) ist hingegen eindeutig eine Storyerweiterung bzw. eine Erweiterung des Gameplays eines Spiels und nicht nur ein kosmetisches Upgrade. Darüber hinaus erscheinen "richtige" Add-Ons in der Regel als eigenständige DVD Versionen im Handel zu einem deutlich höheren Preis (z.B. 25-30€) als die meisten kleinen DLCs.

Die meiste Kritik an DLCs kann ich kaum nachvollziehen, wenn ich ehrlich bin. Im Endeffekt geht es darum, wie viel ich bereit bin, für ein Spiel in welcher Form auch immer zu bezahlen. Spiel X ist nur "vollständig", wenn ich DLCs Y und Z dazukaufe? Ok, ist es mir wert, dass ich dann statt 50€ 60€ bezahle? Aber gerade auf dem PC Markt sollte das durch die generell eher niedrigen Preise für Spiele bzw. durch den raschen Preisverfall über die Zeit weniger ein Problem sein. Selbst ein Spiel mit DLCs ist häufig günstiger als das entsprechende Konsolenpendant.

Man sollte auch nicht vergessen, wo DLCs eigentlich herkamen, nämlich auch aus der Konsolenwelt. "Schuld" daran ist das vielerorts gepriesene Wiederverkaufsrecht von Konsolenspielen und der entsprechenden Motivation der Spielepublisher und -entwickler auch von Zweit- und Drittkäufern von Spielen noch irgendeinen Gewinn zu erzielen. Möglich gemacht wurde dies eben durch DLCs, die man nicht physisch kaufen (und damit auch nicht verkaufen) kann. Richtige Add-Ons auf DVD hätten diesen Effekt wiederum nicht, da auch diese wiederverkaufbar sind.

Das sieht man auch daran, dass bei vielen PC exklusiven Spielen DLCs weniger eine Rolle spielen und relativ mehr richtige Add-Ons entwickelt werden. Das größte Problem auf dem PC (Raubkopierer statt Wiederverkäufe wie bei den Konsolen) ist nämlich mit DLCs nicht wirklich zu lösen, da diese ebenso raubkopiert werden. Die Motivation ist natürlich trotzdem da, mit relativ einfach erstellbaren digitalen Inhalten Gewinne zu erzielen, aber weniger als auf den Konsolen. Das sieht man schon daran, dass in relativ vielen PC Ports DLCs schon zu einem relativ geringen Preis dabei sind (egal ob in Standard oder Deluxe Versionen usw)...


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ein DLC (DownLoadable Content) heißt eigentlich deshalb so, weil er eben nur digital verfügbar ist (ausgenommen Spezialeditionen und GOTYs). Diese Bezeichnung sagt gar nichts über die Größe aus. Es kann sich dabei um neue Storyinhalte oder nur eine neue Waffe handeln. Das muss man eben von Fall zu Fall unterscheiden.
> 
> Ein Add-On (bzw. Expansion im englischen Sprachraum) ist hingegen eindeutig eine Storyerweiterung bzw. eine Erweiterung des Gameplays eines Spiels und nicht nur ein kosmetisches Upgrade. Darüber hinaus erscheinen "richtige" Add-Ons in der Regel als eigenständige DVD Versionen im Handel zu einem deutlich höheren Preis (z.B. 25-30€) als die meisten kleinen DLCs.


 Die DL-Version eines AddOns ist aber halt auch ein DLC    und umgekehrt: einige DLC, die den Namen AddOn sicher nicht verdient haben, gibt es ja trotzdem auch als DVD-Version...

 Daher ist es schwer zu sagen, was nun was ist. Aaber es gibt gewisse Dinge, bei denen ein neuer Zusatzinhalt - egal ob DL oder DVD-Version - eher den Namen "AddOn" verdient hat. Aber selbst da könnten "Meckerer" am Ende sagen, dass diese AddOn-Inhalte an sich schon ins Grundspiel gehört hätten und es daher geplante "Abzocke" sei oder so...


----------



## Enisra (3. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ein DLC (DownLoadable Content) heißt eigentlich deshalb so, weil er eben nur digital verfügbar ist (ausgenommen Spezialeditionen und GOTYs). Diese Bezeichnung sagt gar nichts über die Größe aus. Es kann sich dabei um neue Storyinhalte oder nur eine neue Waffe handeln. Das muss man eben von Fall zu Fall unterscheiden.
> 
> Ein Add-On (bzw. Expansion im englischen Sprachraum) ist hingegen eindeutig eine Storyerweiterung bzw. eine Erweiterung des Gameplays eines Spiels und nicht nur ein kosmetisches Upgrade. Darüber hinaus erscheinen "richtige" Add-Ons in der Regel als eigenständige DVD Versionen im Handel zu einem deutlich höheren Preis (z.B. 25-30€) als die meisten kleinen DLCs.


 
vorallem sollte man auch irgendwo sich von der Wunschvorstellung verabschieden, das Addons früher so toll gewesen seien
Siehe die Missions-CDs von Früher
außerdem, wenn man sich die Dinger nicht Blind kauft, braucht man keine Bewertung, was eh so ne absurde Wunschvorstellung ist

Relativ gesehen muss man sich eh irgendwo fragen warum der TE das Mimimi nicht wie alle anderen auch in einen Blog-Post hat packen können


----------



## Hoaxwars (3. Dezember 2013)

> Wie willst du das bewerten/nachprüfen?


 
Es ging mir um Regelung und sicher kann man DLC nach Inhalt und Preis bewerten. Regelung im Sinne, das bewusstes weglassen von Inhalten des Basispiels, nur um es später als DLC käuflich anzubieten, dieses aber dem Spieler erst kundig wird wenn er bereits das Basisspiel erworben hat, eventuell unterbunden wird.

Nun die Frage, wann würde es sich um absichtliches weglassen handeln und wann nicht? Sicher kann der ein oder andere seine Meinung sagen, bei welchen Spiel, welches DLC und warum es seine Meinung nach um Absicht handelt.

Ich fang mal an Crusader Kings 2 Portraits DLC. Da meiner Meinung nach, es mehr als nur verständlich ist, das ein Norse Charackter nicht aussieht wie eine Chracktere aus dem Mittelmeerraum oder Vorderasien.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2013)

Hoaxwars schrieb:


> Es ging mir um Regelung und sicher kann man DLC nach Inhalt und Preis bewerten. Regelung im Sinne, das bewusstes weglassen von Inhalten des Basispiels, nur um es später als DLC käuflich anzubieten, dieses aber dem Spieler erst kundig wird wenn er bereits das Basisspiel erworben hat, eventuell unterbunden wird.
> 
> Nun die Frage, wann würde es sich um absichtliches weglassen handeln und wann nicht? Sicher kann der ein oder andere seine Meinung sagen, bei welchen Spiel, welches DLC und warum es seine Meinung nach um Absicht handelt.


 Eben, das ist die GANZ große Frage... denn wie willst Du das denn nachweisen? Selbst wenn MIT Release des Games schon ein DLC zu haben ist, der nicht nur so was wie "andere Uniform" ist, sondern wirklich eine Mission beeinhaltet: woher willst Du denn wissen, ob das schon vorher fertig war und absichtlich weggelassen wurde oder ob diese Mission nicht eine von vielen Ideen war, die es nicht ins Hauptspiel geschafft haben, aber die dann in den Wochen zwischen "Spiel ist bereit fürs DVD-Presswerk" und Release doch noch fertigentwickelt wurde? Das IST ja eben auch grad eine Besonderheit an einem DLC, dass da NICHT noch Wochen vergehen, bis der fertige DLC für den Kunden verfügbar ist.

 Und dass generell schon vor Release DLC geplant sind, kann man ja niemandem vorwerfen. Es gab ja auch schon immer Games, bei denen schon zu Release klar war, dass es ein AddOn geben wird (außer das Game wird ein Riesenflop)


----------



## MichaelG (3. Dezember 2013)

Ein Beispiel wäre z.B. AC2, wo in der Vanilla-Version die ganzen Assassinengräber gefehlt haben. Oder wenn komplette Spielesequenzen nicht vorhanden sind und nur per DLC oder Addon nachgereicht werden. Oder man wie bei einem anderen Spiel bereits genannt zu einem NPC geht und auf die Nase gerieben bekommt "Nänänänänäna, kauf Dir das Addon, dann rede ich mit Dir". Da fühle ich mich dann ehrlich gesagt irgendwo verarscht.

Wie es gut geht, sieht man bei den neueren AC-Teilen und auch bei Spielen wie Borderlands. Auch wenns dort bei B 2 zig unnötiges Kleinklein Gedöns gibt, sind die großen Story-DLC durchaus ihr Geld wert.

Es sei denn ein Spiel ist direkt darauf ausgerichtet, wie z.B. der WW 1 Flugsimulator Rise of Flight. Da weiß ich von Anfang an vor dem Kauf: Ich habe von Haus aus je nach Edition minimal 4-5 grundlegende Maschinen in dem Hauptprogramm enthalten (die durchaus empfehlenswerte Iron Cross Edition hat ein paar Flugzeuge mehr) und wenn ich mehr haben will, z.B. die Gotha muß ich halt pro Maschine extra bezahlen. Da steckt aber auch Simulationstiefe und Aufwand dahinter. Nicht wie bei einer Jacke, die einfach die Farbe von grün auf rot wechselt mal übertrieben formuliert.

Aber da weiß ich das von vorn herein und muß den Willen haben, mich darauf einzulassen oder mit dem vorhandenen Bestand an Flugzeugen zu leben. Ähnlich wars ja auch beim FS von Microsoft.

Vieles ist auch eine Frage der Kommunikation und der Art und Weise wie man es den Kunden beibringt bzw. den Kunden behandelt.


----------



## Worrel (3. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ein DLC (DownLoadable Content) heißt eigentlich deshalb so, weil er eben nur digital verfügbar ist


Bezeichnungen haben nicht selten (inzwischen) wenig mit der Realität zu tun.

Seien es:
*Single*s  mit *zwei *Seiten und Liedern.

*LangspielPlatten*, die gerade mal ~20 Minuten laufen, ohne daß man sie umdrehen muß im Vergleich zu CDs mit bis zu 90 Minuten Spieldauer oder gar einer MP3 DVD, die mehrere Stunden ununterbrochen abspielt.

*CompactDiscs*, die gerade im Bereich des "Kompaktseins" inzwischen von DVDs und BluRays um Längen geschlagen werden.

*Instant *Fertiggerichte, die trotzdem 3-5 Minuten ziehen müssen.

*Kostenlose *Inhalte, die exklusiv einer Deluxe Edition beiliegen.

*Piano*s, die auch laut gespielt werden können.

Oder schlicht die *Raubkopierer*, die eben keinen Raub begehen, sondern sich "nur" Software und Daten widerrechtlich aneignen und verbreiten und mit "Datendiebe" wesentlich treffender beschrieben wären.


Und als "Hausaufgabe" zum selber lösen: Wofür steht eigentlich das "MP" in *MP3*?
Die Auflösung - wenn auch entwicklungshistorisch begründbar - ist ja komplett am Thema vorbei.


----------



## Enisra (3. Dezember 2013)

hm nja, den Namen MP3 fand ich schon immer Putzig


----------



## Vordack (3. Dezember 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Bezeichnungen haben nicht selten (inzwischen) wenig mit der Realität zu tun.
> 
> Seien es:
> *Single*s  mit *zwei *Seiten und Liedern.
> ...


 
Naja, wenn man es mißverstehen WILL dann KANN man es auch. Mehr lese ich aus dem von Dir geschriebenen nicht heraus.

Punkt 1: Eine Single ist doch eine Auskopplung aus einem (aktuellem) Album bei dem es sich eigentlich um ein Lied handelt. Dort sind halt Boni dabei. Natürlich blöd von den HErstellern Boni ungefragt anzubieten.

Punkt 2. Errrm, wann kam die LP aufn Markt? Und wann die CD oder MP3 DVD?

Punkt 3. Yoa, vergleich mal diue Ausmasse einer CD mit der einer LP. Dämmerts?

Punkt 4. Koch mal Gericht XY auf normale Art und dann bereite es aus Instant Zeug zu. Was geht schneller?

So, es wird langweilig.

Ach ja, um das MP im MP3 zu verstehen sollte man natürlich den Ursprung der MP3 verstehen.


----------



## LordCrash (3. Dezember 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Bezeichnungen haben nicht selten (inzwischen) wenig mit der Realität zu tun.
> 
> ....


Viel Text, aber wenig Erhellendes, da bei DLCs in der Tat der Name Programm ist.


----------



## LordCrash (3. Dezember 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die DL-Version eines AddOns ist aber halt auch ein DLC    und umgekehrt: einige DLC, die den Namen AddOn sicher nicht verdient haben, gibt es ja trotzdem auch als DVD-Version...


Die da wären? Es gibt sicher Ausnahmen, aber die allerwenigsten DLCs erscheinen alleine auf DVD. Und nur sehr wenige richtige Add-Ons/Expansions sind nicht auf DVD erschienen. 



> Daher ist es schwer zu sagen, was nun was ist. Aaber es gibt gewisse Dinge, bei denen ein neuer Zusatzinhalt - egal ob DL oder DVD-Version - eher den Namen "AddOn" verdient hat. Aber selbst da könnten "Meckerer" am Ende sagen, dass diese AddOn-Inhalte an sich schon ins Grundspiel gehört hätten und es daher geplante "Abzocke" sei oder so...


Nein, eigentlich nicht. Ein Add-On/Expansion erscheint nie schon zu Release (im Gegensatz zu den berüchtigten "Day-One-DLCs"), sondern immer erst einige Monate danach. Daher ist es auch nichts, was schon ins Grundspiel gehört hätte. Es können zwar auch DLCs Wochen und Monate nach Release erscheinen, aber der Umfang ist trotzdem in der Regel zu gering um als vollwertiges Add-On durchzugehen. Daher erscheinen sie ja in der Regel auch nur digital und nicht auf einem Datenträger.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Die da wären? Es gibt sicher Ausnahmen, aber die allerwenigsten DLCs erscheinen alleine auf DVD. Und nur sehr wenige richtige Add-Ons/Expansions sind nicht auf DVD erschienen.


 ich hab nie gesagt, dass welche NUR auf DVD erscheinen ^^ aber DU hast gesagt, dass ein DLC nur digital verfügbar ist "Ein DLC (DownLoadable Content) heißt eigentlich deshalb so, weil er eben nur digital verfügbar ist" - das stimmt aber nicht, es gibt einige (bzw früher sogar vieele) DLC, die es AUCH auf DVD/CD gibt. Das wollte ich nur klarstellen, mehr nicht. 



> Nein, eigentlich nicht. Ein Add-On/Expansion erscheint nie schon zu Release (im Gegensatz zu den berüchtigten "Day-One-DLCs"), sondern immer erst einige Monate danach. Daher ist es auch nichts, was schon ins Grundspiel gehört hätte.


 Ich meinte doch eben NICHT das Erscheinen mit Release des Hauptgame, sondern dass es immer auch Leute gibt, die selbst bei einer Veröffentlichung 3-6 Monate nach dem Hauptgame meinen/vermuten, dass das schon ins Grundspiel gehört hätte bzw. ganz bestimmt an sich schon problemlos mit dem Grundspiel hätte ausgeliefert werden können, aber von Anfang an nur aus "Abzocke" als DLC/AddOn geplant wurde. 

 Es gibt zB Leute, die selbst bei einem umfangeichen AddOn wie CIV 5 Kings&Gods der Meinung sind, dass das eine Frechheit sei und an sich als normaler Patch hätte nachgeliefert werde müssen bzw. eigentlich schon im Grundspiel hätte sein müssen...


----------



## LordCrash (3. Dezember 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ich hab nie gesagt, dass welche NUR auf DVD erscheinen ^^ aber DU hast gesagt, dass ein DLC nur digital verfügbar ist "Ein DLC (DownLoadable Content) heißt eigentlich deshalb so, weil er eben nur digital verfügbar ist" - das stimmt aber nicht, es gibt einige (bzw früher sogar vieele) DLC, die es AUCH auf DVD/CD gibt. Das wollte ich nur klarstellen, mehr nicht.


Welchen DLC gibt es denn auf DVD? 



> Ich meinte doch eben NICHT das Erscheinen mit Release des Hauptgame, sondern dass es immer auch Leute gibt, die selbst bei einer Veröffentlichung 3-6 Monate nach dem Hauptgame meinen/vermuten, dass das schon ins Grundspiel gehört hätte bzw. ganz bestimmt an sich schon problemlos mit dem Grundspiel hätte ausgeliefert werden können, aber von Anfang an nur aus "Abzocke" als DLC/AddOn geplant wurde.
> 
> Es gibt zB Leute, die selbst bei einem umfangeichen AddOn wie CIV 5 Kings&Gods der Meinung sind, dass das eine Frechheit sei und an sich als normaler Patch hätte nachgeliefert werde müssen bzw. eigentlich schon im Grundspiel hätte sein müssen...


 Es gibt auch Leute, die nach wie vor an den Weihnachtsmann oder an den Osterhasen glauben.... Manche Leute muss bzw. sollte man einfach nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Welchen DLC gibt es denn auf DVD?


 zB 

- Skyrim Dawnguard und Dragonborn
- Mappacks für CoD und BF
- Borderlands 2 "Zombie Islands of Dr.Ned" und "Mad Moxxis Underdome Riot"
- diverse "Season Pass"
- etliche "The Sims"-Zusatzinhalte
- Sim City Stadtsets usw.
 - Dishonored: Knife of Dunwall, Dunwall City, Brigmore Witches...  
...

nicht bei allem ist eine DVD dabei, bei manchen nur der Code, aber eben im Laden so zu kaufen, das ist das, was ich vor allem meinte.


----------



## LordCrash (3. Dezember 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> zB
> 
> - Skyrim Dawnguard und Dragonborn
> - Mappacks für CoD und BF
> ...


 Naja, aber ein Großteil davon sind ja mehr oder weniger "richtige" Add-Ons, auch wenn sie vom Hersteller als DLC angepriesen werden. Naja, die Übergänge sind fließend...

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es Mapppacks für CoD und BF auf einem Datenträger gibt. Lustig...

Sims und Sim City usw sind ja auch irgendwie eine Sache für sich. Die waren schon Geldesel, da gab es noch gar keine DLCs in der Form....


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Naja, aber ein Großteil davon sind ja mehr oder weniger "richtige" Add-Ons, auch wenn sie vom Hersteller als DLC angepriesen werden. Naja, die Übergänge sind fließend...


 ja sicher, ich wollte ja nur klarstellen, dass ein "DLC" nicht AUSSCHLIESSLICH als Download erhältlich sein MUSS     bei Steam stehen die ganzen Sachen unter "DLC", im Laden als "Addon"

Natürlich sind immer weniger Zusatzinhalte auch im Laden zu haben, und für Mini-DLC auch ne Ladenversion: das lohnt sich nicht. Wobei: "früher" gab es vor allem für den MS Flightsimulator zahlreiche einzeln im Laden erhältliche Mini-"Addons", AFAIK auch meist von Fremdfirmen, die zB zwei neue Flugzeuge für das Game geschaffen haben.


----------



## Worrel (3. Dezember 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man es mißverstehen WILL dann KANN man es auch. Mehr lese ich aus dem von Dir geschriebenen nicht heraus...


 Wenn aus dem Begriff *Downloadable Content *abgeleitet wird, daß dieser ausschliesslich *herunterladbaren *Inhalten zuzuordnen sei, finde ich einen Einwand mit Gegenbeispielen angebracht.


*Single *heißt nun mal *einzeln *und das trifft rein linguistisch auf ein Produkt mit 2 Titeln nicht zu. Egal, wie groszügig das vom Hersteller ist.

Sicher hatten diverse Bezeichnungen in ihrem geschichtlichen Kontext ihre Bedeutung zu recht - aber sie heißen ja immer noch so und nicht "*ehemals *kompakteste Scheibe der Welt" oä.

*Instant *heißt nun mal *sofort, ummittelbar *und nicht "in ein paar Minuten" - da wären "bald" oder "schnell" linguistisch passendere Alternativen.

Und die Geschichte der MPEG Codecs ändert nichts daran, daß das Kürzel *MP3 *linguistisch gesehen falsch ist.


Aus meinen Beispielen folgt: Bezeichnungen haben nicht zwangläufig was mit einer Eigenschaft des Bezeichneten zu tun.


----------



## Worrel (3. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Viel Text, aber wenig Erhellendes, da bei DLCs in der Tat der Name Programm ist.


 Nun, es gibt auch noch ULCs*, die einem als DLCs verkauft werden. 

* UnLockable Content


----------



## Hoaxwars (25. Juni 2015)

Muss sagen mir gehen die DLC von Total War Rome2 und Attila auch auf den Senkel. Zumidest erscheinen mir solche eher wie reine Geldmacherei! Extra DLC für etwas Blutspritzer oder 3 weitere Völker spielen zu können. Warum nicht gleich im Hauptspiel so? Klar kann man sagen muss man ja nicht kaufen, Blutspritzer DLC ist wirklich nicht nötig aber um andere weitere Völker spielen zu können? Zum glück gibt es Modder!  Modder vs. schwachsinnige DLC!  Da fand ich die Idee, Spielbar nach Eroberung besser, auch wenn man dadurch nicht alle freigeschalten bekommen hatt.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Juni 2015)

Kann man nicht pauschalisieren. Manche DLC sind gut und nicht herausgeschnitten und ihr Geld wert (Claptrap Robot Revolution z.B. oder die 3 anderen großen BL1 Addons). Manche andere DLC sind Abzocke (Skins oder Charaktere, die aus Games herausgeschnitten wurden). 

Im Prinzip gab es DLC schon früher. Da nannte man das ganze Adddon. Und die Addons waren damals größtenteils ihr Geld wert. Das ist heute leider nicht mehr immer der Fall. Aber es gibt sie trotzdem noch. Die wertigen DLC bzw. Seasonpässe.

Ärgerlich finde ich hauptsächlich, daß es bei Releases zig  Preorderangebote gibt. Daß man kaum alles in einem Game haben kann, weil bei Amazon gibt es Mission A dazu, bei Gamestop Mission B. Das schlimmste in der Beziehung zieht Ubisoft mit zig Editionen zu diversen Games ab.


----------



## Hoaxwars (23. Februar 2016)

Hat eigentlich jemand Total War: Warhammer gespielt?  Im Basisspiel kann man auch nur eine Fraktion spielen und alles weitere wird dann häppchenweise als micro DLC angeboten?


----------



## Peter Bathge (23. Februar 2016)

Hoaxwars schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand Total War: Warhammer gespielt?  Im Basisspiel kann man auch nur eine Fraktion spielen und alles weitere wird dann häppchenweise als micro DLC angeboten?



Ganz so ist es nicht. Im Hautspiel verfügbar sind Menschenimperium, Grünhäute, Vampirfürsten und Zwerge. Chaos ist nur dann spielbar, wenn man vorbestellt. Weitere Völker-DLCs werden vermutlich folgen, etwa die Bretonen.


----------



## McDrake (23. Februar 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Chaos ist nur dann spielbar, wenn man vorbestellt.



Was ist denn das für eine bescheuerte Idee?
[emoji35]


----------



## Vordack (23. Februar 2016)

DLCs kann man erstens nicht über einen Kamm scheren und zweitens ist man nicht gezwungen sie zu kaufen. Ich habe noch nie verstanden wieso sich Leute über etwas angebotenes aufregen wenn sie nicht dazu gezwungen sind es zu kaufen. Das ist für mich einfach nur lächerlich. Man muss erst mal kapieren daß man nicht alleine auf der Welt ist und viele Leute die DLCs kaufen (ja, auch die rosaroten Sonnebrillen für 2,99) sonst würden sie nicht angeboten werden. Da ja offensichtlich eine Nachfrage dafür besteht finde ich es reichlich egoistisch nur seinen Blickwinkel zu betrachten - man ist ja nicht alleine auf der Welt.

Das Dinge absichtlich aus der Hauptstory rausgeschnitten werden um als DLC verkauft zu werden ist auch nur Vermutung - ich habe mich noch nie betrogen gefühlt. Und wenn ich das Spiel mag und mehr davon will kaufe ich mir halt den DLC - Problem gelöst. Ich kann mir aber relativ sicher sein daß er mir gefallen wird da ich das Hauptspiel ja schon gespielt habe und ich ihn mir nicht kaufen würde wenn mir das Game nicht gefallen würde.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Februar 2016)

Was ist mit Preorder-DLC oder gar händler-exklusiven Missionen (reine Skins sind mir ja Wumpe, aber so?)


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Februar 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ganz so ist es nicht. Im Hautspiel verfügbar sind Menschenimperium, Grünhäute, Vampirfürsten und Zwerge. Chaos ist nur dann spielbar, wenn man vorbestellt. Weitere Völker-DLCs werden vermutlich folgen, etwa die Bretonen.



Deswegen werd ich mir das neue Total War auch nicht gleich holen, sondern irgendwann in einer GOTY oder so mit allen Inhalten. Das finde ich schon arg frech.


----------



## Hoaxwars (23. Februar 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Deswegen werd ich mir das neue Total War auch nicht gleich holen, sondern irgendwann in einer GOTY oder so mit allen Inhalten. Das finde ich schon arg frech.




Bei vielen Spielen mit ihrer absurden Flut an DLC´s wirklich besser und schonender.^^


----------



## Hoaxwars (23. Februar 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ganz so ist es nicht. Im Hautspiel verfügbar sind Menschenimperium, Grünhäute, Vampirfürsten und Zwerge. Chaos ist nur dann spielbar, wenn man vorbestellt. Weitere Völker-DLCs werden vermutlich folgen, etwa die Bretonen.




Danke Peter aber bedeutet das jetzt nun das alle Non-Vorbesteller auf die Chaos-Fraktion verzichten müssen?


----------



## Peter Bathge (24. Februar 2016)

Hoaxwars schrieb:


> Danke Peter aber bedeutet das jetzt nun das alle Non-Vorbesteller auf die Chaos-Fraktion verzichten müssen?



Chaos ist schon im Spiel - halt als KI-Fraktion. Spielbar nur, wenn du vorbestellst.


----------



## Worrel (24. Februar 2016)

Vordack schrieb:


> DLCs kann man erstens nicht über einen Kamm scheren und zweitens ist man nicht gezwungen sie zu kaufen. Ich habe noch nie verstanden wieso sich Leute über etwas angebotenes aufregen wenn sie nicht dazu gezwungen sind es zu kaufen.


Du verstehst nicht, daß Leute sich aufregen, wenn Spiele mit Season Pass locker ein doppelt so großes Loch in den Geldbeutel fressen wollen?



> Das Dinge absichtlich aus der Hauptstory rausgeschnitten werden um als DLC verkauft zu werden ist auch nur Vermutung - ich habe mich noch nie betrogen gefühlt. Und wenn ich das Spiel mag und mehr davon will kaufe ich mir halt den DLC - Problem gelöst.


Nein, das ist spätestens seit dem _Assassin's Creed_, bei dem es 2 Missionen als DLC gab, die sich als Missionen 11 und 13 (oä) lückenfüllend in die Story integrierten, nicht mehr nur eine Vermutung.
Und für _"So ich bin jetzt durch, was gibt's denn als weitere Inhalte?"_ Fans ist es suboptimal, dann als Antwort zu kriegen: "Weißt du noch als damals das und das passiert ist? Danach beginnt dieses Mission. Und großartig ändern kannst du auch nix, weil es ja mit der Folge Mission weitergehen muß." ...


----------



## Hoaxwars (9. März 2016)

Ich bin mal gespannt wenn das neue HoI rauskommt, dort wird es auch wieder eine Menge DLC geben, wie bei Ck II, EU und HoI III. Obwohl mir einzelne dort auch stören und auch im Basisspiel sein können, ist Paradox wohl der einzige Publisher und Studio welches ich gern mit dem Kauf ihrer DLC unterstützte.^^

Nun ja, zumindest bin ich mir sicher das Paradox nicht nur eine Fraktion, wie z.B. USA, Deutschland oder die Sowjetunion, als spielbare Fraktion anbietet wenn man das Spiel vorbestellt.! 

Da fällt mir spontan eine Frage ein! Warum haben die Pappnasen von Sega  eine Warhammer Lizens, sprich Games Workshop Partnerschaft anstatt Paradox?   Liebe pcgames Redaktion, klopft doch mal an die Tür der Schweden!


----------



## Worrel (10. März 2016)

Hoaxwars schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt wenn das neue HoI rauskommt, dort wird es auch wieder eine Menge DLC geben, wie bei Ck II, EU und HoI III.


Also wegen mir hättest du genauso gut schreiben können:

"Ich bin mal gespannt wenn das neue *LdRE *rauskommt, dort wird es auch wieder eine Menge DLC geben, wie bei *Lc *II, *RW *und *ABC* III.",

denn mir sagt keine deiner Abkürzungen was.


----------



## Hoaxwars (10. März 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Also wegen mir hättest du genauso gut schreiben können:
> 
> "Ich bin mal gespannt wenn das neue *LdRE *rauskommt, dort wird es auch wieder eine Menge DLC geben, wie bei *Lc *II, *RW *und *ABC* III.",
> 
> denn mir sagt keine deiner Abkürzungen was.




Sorry   HoI = Hearts of Iron, EU = Europa Universalis und 
CK = Crusader Kings


----------



## MichaelG (10. März 2016)

HOI muß man kennen.


----------



## D-Wave (12. März 2016)

Da hast du Recht. Deswegen warte ich Heute auf den Sammelkauf zu Weihnachten bei Steam. Bei Borderlands Pre Sequel ist es mir am senkel gegangen. Die Baroness war von Anfang an dabei auch die Items trotzdem musste man sie per DLC freischalten. Meine herangehen an das Spiel. Habe gewartet bis es 30 Euro gekostet hat und zu Weihnachten hab ich die Baroness für 5 Euro gekauft.


----------



## D-Wave (12. März 2016)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Welchen DLC gibt es denn auf DVD?
> 
> 
> Es gibt auch Leute, die nach wie vor an den Weihnachtsmann oder an den Osterhasen glauben.... Manche Leute muss bzw. sollte man einfach nicht ernst nehmen.



The Elder Scrolls IV - Oblivion - AddOn Knights of the Nine »» PC Spiel | eBay zum Thema DLC gibts nicht auf Disc... Ich kann dich nicht ernst nehmen und ich glaube du dich selbst nicht. ;D


----------



## Fussballchecker (23. März 2016)

Der Apostroph im Titel ist falsch


----------



## Worrel (23. März 2016)

Fussballchecker schrieb:


> Der Apostroph im Titel ist falsch


An deinem Satzende fehlt ein Punkt.


----------



## Vordack (23. März 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> An deinem Satzende fehlt ein Punkt.



Der eine wird bezahlt etwas zu schreiben, der andere nicht. 

Ich komme mir bei GS und PCG mittlerweile wie ein Korrekturleser vor, in fast jedem Artikel befinden sich Schreibfehler.


----------



## Retrodrache (29. Januar 2017)

Es gibt viele Negativbeispiele für DLCs, doch solche Games hole ich mir meist erst im Angebot mit allen DLCs Jahre später, also bin ich bei dem Thema eher gelassen. Aktuell greife ich nur bei Indietiteln zu, so bekam ich bei Guild of Dungeoneering zwei DLCs für jeweils 2-5€, die etwa 1/3 Umfang vom Hauptgame haben, welches für ~15€ zu haben ist. Von der Relation her finde ich das fair. Hier wurde auch nicht im Vorraus das Game beschnitten und es wurde auch kostenlos weiter am Hauptgame gearbeitet (Animationen bespielsweise). Krass finde ich da schon Shovel Knight, wo demnächst der zweite DLC veröffentlicht wird, der vollkommen gratis ist. Hintergrund ist hier, dass das Game über Kickstarter finanziert wurde und Geld für mehrere Bonusziele eingegangen ist. Hätte ich das vorher gewusst, hätte ich mir das Game zum Vollpreis geholt und nicht erst auf einen Sale gewartet.


----------



## Hypertrax99 (30. Januar 2017)

Ich hole mir die DLC meist auch im Sale wenn ich sie wirklich brauche. Bei manchen Spielen mit 100DLC erspare ich mir das aber meist.


----------

